# Series I w/lifetime: Recycle or Resell



## dtplink

I have two Series I units (one a 40 and the other an 80MB) and both of them have lifetime service attached. Is there still a market for these units and if so is craigslist better than ebay? Thanks


----------



## b_scott

definitely, if they'll allow lifetime transfers - sometimes they do it for free with such old boxes. But even at $99 it's a great deal to transfer it.


----------



## garrubal

I remember reading a thread about someone buying a series 1 with lifetime, and for whatever reason, it wasn't eligible to transfer the lifetime to a newer box. I would suggest double-checking with Tivo if the lifetime can be transferred to another box for a fee. Otherwise you might have some unhappy custumers.


----------



## dtplink

My experience with TiVo over the past 10 years is that they are very flexible "over the phone" and realize that sometimes they actually screw up. I've received many offers to upgrade my boxes over the years.


----------



## pentium101

Out of curiousity, what are the make/model numbers of these units?


----------



## dtplink

The point is moot. I sold one unit for $99 (activation date 11/1999) and decided to keep one for upgrading my unit to a Premier at some point this year. Tough decision though with the DirecTV package coming available.


----------



## unitron

Not responding to anyone in particular, just leaving this here for future readers.

Except for very early Series 1 machines where the terms of service agreement wasn't tightly worded enough, Lifetime is attached to the machine, not the owner. If you sell one with lifetime, the new owner is now the one with a machine with lifetime. If that machine breaks down, you're SOL unless you've got another of the same model and are really good at soldering and unsoldering.

There have been (and perhaps will be again in the future), times and situations when TiVo was willing to offer an arrangement to move lifetime to a newer machine, and of course there were various strings attached--it was generally done to move their latest product and you had to throw some more money into the deal above purchase price.


----------



## pentium101

Thanks for that post unitron. :up:


----------



## jsrober

Series 1 box. With 160 GB drive (128 GB usable). PLUS you get the original (I think 14GB) drive. Plus remote, plus power cord, plus whatever other stuff I can find that goes with it. I'm in Maryland.


----------

